# Anyone going to the Royal Infirmary Edinburgh for IVF? Part 2



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks rachel    

Hi All,

Stina I'm sorry to hear you have mumps, how awful for you   I hope you aren't feeling to down in the dumps, this awful weather certainly isn't going to help matters either!

Little wolf- thanks for the welcome, i hope you have a lovely time in Peebles, are you staying at the hydro? Also thanks for posting your dates as it helps me to plan when i will be starting d/r etc. Af is due on the 4th for me so its almost the same as you. Looks like I get  an extra couple of weeks feeling 'normal' than i was expecting,  


Jane - oh you poor thing theres nothing worse than a nasty cold metal thing, they could at least have warmed it up for you  Still at least you can start with the drugs now. When is your first injection? if it's today i hope you are feeling ok, if you need to rant or cry you know where we are 

yoda, thanks for the link, lots of things make more sense now! I blew you some bubbles!

Twiggy - hope your scan goes well today. Let us know how you get on.



well I'm typing this at work whilst waiting for a program to run on reverse female sterilisataion, how appropriate! I have a very quiet weekend planned , we got a cat from lothian cat rescue this week so we are planning on spending a lot of time at home 'bonding' (it's actually just an excuse to drink some wine, eat some chocolate and watch movies on the sofa, how lazy!!!) 

Hope you all have a great day 

Tracey.


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Good morning ladies,

Stina thats terrible about the mumps, hope you feel better soon.

Jane cant believe they couldnt find your womb! at least it went well eventually good luck for your tx. 

Little wolf - hope you have a great holiday, relax and enjoy time away. 

Tracey, whats your cat like? sounds like a nice time drinking wine and eating chocolate.

I have a lunch out with work today and am then off for a week to get stuff done in the house, looking forward to it. Well i had my scan this morning dh came along for first time. I have one follicle am dead chuffed, the nurses were really nice and cheery this morning. Have to go back on friday for a blood test to see if i ovulated as they think it will happen over the weekend sometime!! fingers crossed.

Good luck everyone,
                            twiggy xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi Edinburgh Girlies

Hope you are all well?  Poor Stina oh my goodness I hope you are looking after yourself what a nightmare! and I thought my cold was bad!   Get Well Soon.

Little Wolf  - enjoy your wee holiday -    I hope you have nice weather.

Hows your cold Gill C, has it shifted yet?       Also a question for you - did you take baby asprin during previous tx?  i've read about it and was curious as I may take it.  Dont worry if you would prefer not to answer.  Thanks.

Camsmum have a nice bonding session with your new cat - it's so sweet you are rescuing it.awhhe  I think I'll have a lazy night tonight entertaining the inlaws 2 morrow so that should be fun  
Have a lovely week off work.

Jane I know what you mean with the metal one I have to get this one too.  They said I had a mobile and tilted womb!!!   Maybe its just me but I feel quite queazy getting this done.  I felt like I was going to throw up getting my dye tube test, only when they inserted and moving around to find my bloomin womb.  The actual dye bit I found fine.  

Good luck with tx twiggy hope you get on well on Friday again.  

Hello to anyone I may have missed and Good Luck to everyone trying naturally or having tx (I'm still trying naturally clearly no joy).  I like to think just maybe, just maybe it could happen naturally   

Take Care
Luv Yodaxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya, Ladies,

just quickly "subscribing" to this thread so I will find you all after my trip away!!  

Tracey - we are not staying at the Hydro (hope to have a day there though) but at Kingsmeadows - DH is working for Standard Life and they own a big house (divided into 2 bedroom flats) and some cottages. Last year we were in a flat, this year we will be in a cottage.

Really looking forward to that...  

Hope you all have a great weekend + week ... and hope that Gill C shrugs her cold and Stina is getting rid of her mumps... you poor ladies!!!  

Hugs!

Little Wolf


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi everyone,
              yoda you never know it may happen naturally, i know someone who was having iui and miscarried that baby but then she was still pregnant as she had released an egg just after this treatment and got pregnant naturally in same cycle. They say if you relax and dont think about it you have a higher chance but i know this is not easy. I couldnt get preg natuarally anyway as not ovulating on my own. 

Hope you other ladies are all ok and stina hope the mumps are getting better.

  Take care, fingers crossed,
                                          twiggy x


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Hello Ladies

How are you's all?

Well I'm still pretty much the same, feeling very sorry for myself justnow, lol. 

Hope to speak to yous soon properly when i have more energy.


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Get Well Soon Stina

xx


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Thanks Yoda.


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Ok, I have a new update, lol

I have to laugh or I'm gonna cry.

I finally got to see my own GP this morning and its Glandular Fever I have and not Mumps, I had been thinking this through the weekend as they way the symptoms are.  He's taken blood to back up his theory, buts he adament thats what I have.  I wont get the results back until thursday at least he said.  

How are you's all doing today?


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

oh Stina the kissing disease what have you been up to?  At least not mumps you will probably be immune to mumps anyway if you have had the Rubella jag.

I had Glandular Fever when I was about 18 - it took about 6 weeks to fully get rid of it.  I never though I would feel normal again and to top it off I was allergic to the medicine which gave me spots from head to toe they were bloody sore! Oh you poor thing that is terrible for you.

Hope you feel much better sooner than I did 

Take Care  

Yoda xx

hope everyone else is good


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi,
We have just found out that our first IVF cycle hasn't worked and at the moment feeling extremely sad and fragile. I just wanted to say that all the staff at Edinburgh Royal Infirmary have been amazing and brilliant. They are always realistic without sounding harsh and they explain everything really thoroughly so you aren't left confused. We asked to go back on the self funding waiting list and have been told July 2006. It seems like such a long time off, especially since I had thought it would be 4 months. I also appreciate that 9 months isn't long compared to some people's experiences. As I say though, the staff are first rate and they certainly made the whole experience much easier for us.


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Ladies,
            Moira am so sorry ivf didnt work it must be so hard. I am still on clomid but have been told to think about ivf. If the ivf doesnt work do you have to go back to the end of the waiting list again? july does seem a long time away, will keep my fingers crossed that it happens for you next try(or before). 

stina hope you are feeling better gland fever not nice!

hope everyone else is ok, keep your chins up,
                                                                twiggy x


----------



## Gill C. (Nov 14, 2003)

Hi Guys,

A quick scribble. Off on hols tomorrow. In middle of an ironing, packing, house tidying frenzy !! Back in two weeks. Yippee !!

Anyway, hope you are all well, take care and catch up soon,

Gill xx

P.S. Armed with drugs, needles, doctor's note, airline permission sheet - only hope AF arrives as expected.


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Have a fab time Gill.

Sorry to hear about your failed treatment.  Hopefully the next 9 months wont take long in coming around for you.  I've got 2-3 years before I reach the top of the list seemingly.

Hope everyone else is well.  

Love from a very sickly Stina, xoxox


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi everyone,
                  have a nice time gill, stina hope you are feeling better. I got a positive opk yesterday and temp is up today so fingers crossed clomid has induced ovulation this month. take care.
                                twiggy x


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Twiggy fingers crossed for you.

How is everyone this week?  What you's been upto?

Well I'm finally starting to feel slightly better, fever has gone and the lymphnodes are reducing slowly.  Still feel terrible but not quite as bad.  

Have a good weekend everyone!!!


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello Everyone

Gill C hope you and Little Wolf r having a nice holiday. Weather has been pretty poor here.

Twiggy hope ovulation is going to happen for you - good luck

Stina glad you are a wee bit better. What about the studies are you trying to teach yourself or are you going in? I had GF while I was at college - nightmare!

Anyway Takecare all

Love Yoda

some bu88er has been bursting my bubbles


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Yoda, I've just blown you a bubble.  I've not done anything this week other than stay put to the couch or my bed.  I'm hoping to go in next week, but if I can't manage it I will arrange for some sort of work to be done at home if possible.  I've not picked one book up this week.  Couldnt take anything in if I tried.


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Everyone     


Well, I am getting very excited and very very nervous now! AF is die on |Sunday/Monday and as soon as she arives I am to ring the hospital for an appontment to start thetreatmemt (and pay...eek!)

Hope you all had a great week! Mine was very busy at work but this afternoon weall took the afternoon off and went out for lunch at the ritz (the one atthe gyle, not theposh one in london!), which was yummy  

Hooray for fridays! I love thewekends, apart from all the housework I have been avoiding all week and which I will have to do tomorrow morning that is  


Stina- how awful that you have glandular fever! I do jpe you startto feel better soon. Are you starting toget bored staying the house all day? At least youhave the internet to keep you company until OH comes home!

Twiggy- good luck with the ovulation, let us know if anything comes of it. Our cat is a dark tortoiseshell. the y said it would be difficult to find her a home as lots of people think they look evil and I have to admit she is not the prettiest cat in the world but she definately makes up for it in the affection stakes! She is settling in really well now and is definately part of the family.

Little wolf, the cottage sounds fab, I hope you had a really good relaxing week! I am very jealous.


Yoda- how did it go with the inlaws? you are very brave cooking dinner for them! I am off to go blow you some bubbles, how dare someone burst them    

Tracey. xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi All

Stina - You poor thing it must be awful.  You'll soon catch up - dont worry they will understand  

Camsmum - oh       not long till tx now   you lucky thing     

I will pray (i don't normally) that everything goes  

Take Care Edinburgh Pumkins

xxx

Cheers for the bubbles I will pump all yours up too


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Yoda, I've bumped you up again, now we all have the same, lmao.


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Cheers me dears


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

good morning (just) girlies,
                                  how is everyone this morning? 

yoda i will send you some bubbles too, thanks for good luck.

Camsmum good luck with the treatment keep us updated on how its going. I have so much housework to do today as well, ironing pile is the size of everest (maybe not quite but feels like it). Thanks for good luck your cat sounds lovely, i have 2 rabbits they are my babies, apart from i was told they were 2 girls, i had my doubts about one of them so took them to the vet to find out, she charged me a tenner and said def 2 girls! now i know 1 is def a boy as stuff has dropped  if you catch my drift, so had to split them up! would be sods law if she is preggers! although would be quite nice, i freaked at first but now am looking forward to maybe having baby bunnies! am sad i know.

stina im glad you are feeling better. Thanks for the good luck.

to everyone i send lots of   and .
                    twiggy xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi everyone

Was feeling fed up again yesterday   but feel a bit better 2day   Mind you I had the biggest hang over I have had in along time.   Visited one of my friends on Sat night she kept filling my glass   (well it more like a vase really).  I prefer to stick with the measures I know! She's in big trouble!

Anyway my AF is due around 28th October so to call hospital then..  Given up the booze  as from yesterday as I will be starting tx Nov.  

Hows it going Camsmum any sign yet?  How long till you start taking drugs? I'm not sure of the timescales etc.

Twiggy   hope all is still well. 

Stina - how r u doing? feeling any better? 

Holiday girls??  

Take Care Everyone

Yoda XX


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hello everyone, hope you are all well,
              Yoda glad you are feeling better not long now till you start tx 
I have been trying to call hosi all day but just keep getting answering machine, dont like leaving a message just want to see if my blood results are in to see if i ovulated. If i did will test on 13th for bfp if witch stays away, fingers crossed, but not feeling very optomistic. 

good luck everyone,
                                twiggy


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello Everyone

Thats not so good you not getting through to hospital Twiggy I hope all is well  and you get through 2 morrow
I will keep my fingers crossed for you  

Does anyone save the Tesco Sport for School Vouchers I have  quite a few and get more every week.

If anyone interested IM me. If not I will put on the Sale/Wanted Board

Cheers

Yoda xx


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Hello Ladies.

Yoda pleased to hear your feeling abit better today. You must have had a big hangover, lmao. Regarding the Tesco Sport for School Vouchers I don't collect them, but I'm sure someone will be.

Twiggy, Fingers crossed someone at the hospital will answer the phone tomorrow, its rather annoying everytime your trying to get through and they dont want to answer.

Well I went back to collage today and I'm shattered. I fell asleep on the couch at 4.30pm and didnt wake up until the back of 7pm. I could easily go back to sleep again, but I'm afraid if I do I wont sleep tonight when I go to bed.

Take care all!  

  ​


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Yoda/ Stina/ Everyone else,
                    Well I finally got through to the hospital this morning and have a positive ovulation, I have been a bit depressed last couple of days as been charting my bbt and has gone down  am still a wee bit hopeful as have ovulated and that is a good sign for me. Do any of you chart temp? i know i am going to be really disappointed when get bfn as have all hopes pinned on this. I also aslked when my next appointment will be for hospital as my last appointment was start of July and were supposed to send me out another appointment for 3 months which would be this month, but they forgot about me and next available appointment isnt until 30th November! Sorry for moaning but not supposed to take clomid much longer as will be a year at start of nov and am worried about side effects of taking it to long, not to mention time i am wasting not trying something new or being on the waiting list for ivf.  . Thanks for listening to me moaning on anyway edinburgh girlies, better get back to work lunch break is over , ok     to everyone, take care,
                                                twiggy xxx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi all 

Well, af came on Saturday so I rang eri on Monday morning and have been given an appointment on Friday to get my pretreatment scan and dummy transfer! oh and to pay and take my drugs home.
I am scared and excited and nervous and excited and frightened and ,...did i mention excited?  

I am still not sure why they give me the drugs when I don't need to start taking them straight away. I have read the ivf guide on here but I just can't get my head around the timings at all! Oh well I m sure all will be explained on Friday.
Is oh supposed to come with me on Friday, do you know? 


Oh twiggy      I am sending you positive vibes. I used to chart my temperatures but my consultant told me to stop as I was getting slightly obsessed by it all! My temps were everywhere and I never really got a clear pattern so I'm afraid I can't help but I wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you. On a separate notes, your bunnies sound lovely! i have a friend who has two bunnies and they are totally house trained, they really are her little babies 

Stina, hope you are felling better, good for you for going back to college, I'm not surprised you are exhausted!


Yoda, hangovers are awful but at least you can blame your friend for them and not yourself   i hope you had a good night on Saturday! I was at my friends on Saturday too drinking champagne 9although I only had a couple of glasses it went straight to my head as I've hardly been drinking at all recently1) I am going out for some cocktails on Thursday night the, the day before my scan !!!!! I'm only going to have two but I will really enjoy them as hopefully they will be my last for at least a year, LOL!

Well guys, I'd better go and pick my son up. I have the dreaded agm meeting tonight that I;m not looking forward to but at least I'm not d/r at the same time, that would have been a nightmare!

take care everyone!   

Camsmum. xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey guys,
              Thanks for that camsmum, my temps are everywhere as well dont know whats going on but pinning all prayers on this. My bunnies are house trained as well, although having to let them run about in seperate rooms, they are my substitute babies! although will still be even if a real baby comes along! thats exciting about your treatment let us know how you get on, will keep fingers n toes crossed for you.

Hope evryone is well, sending lots of    to all,
              twiggy x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello everyone!!   Back from our week in Peebles, back to old rush/stress at work etc ... and my usually reliable AF didn't turn up today!!!   Hope it will turn up soon....   I really hope it will turn up by Friday the latest ... really WANT to get the start over with!!!

Camsmum - looks like we're going to be very close with our cycle!!! Really cycle buddies then!  As for having OH with you for the scan - I believe at that time the OHs don't need to come (but DH insists he will) as it's just the scan and dummy transfer. They will tell you everything about the drugs etc. I was fairly surprised about getting them already when you will have to wait about 2 weeks until you actually start taking them - but then ... DH and I fly out to Florida on 20th so better have the drugs with me! 

Twiggy, I did the temp charting as well ... just to find out the length of my cycle really (31-32 days). my temps were more or less constant and when I ovulated there was just a difference in 1.5 degrees Celsius (if at all).

Yoda - glad you enjoyed your night out. I had my last glass (errr ... 2?? LOL) of wine 2 weeks ago ... was clearing the fridge and that was that. My tea consumption is another matter. Was trying to change to Rooiboos but need to have at least 1 decaf cup .... need that!!!! And hope that "decaf" is not that bad. Was stocking up on Green tea and then read the information that this is not good ....   

Stina - hope your glandular fever is gone now ... never had that (touch wood!!!)...

Gill.. haven't heard from you on here for a bit ... have you started tx yet?

I am a bit down, with the AF taking its time ... and one of my scrapping friends being preggie and a colleague being off - she's pregnang as well and has a hard time (dehydration etc.) give you that but I wonder why ... she has a little girl, is only 24 and her mum is looking after her girl .... feeling jealous and all....     

AND my blinking weight doesn't shift and all one of my GPs said on Monday is that "some people have a hard time to shift weight" ... well THANK YOU!!!   No use  

Ah, better stop that now ... feeling sorry for myself and don't want to find out whether DH would understand (which he may not).

Hugs to you all.... 

Love
Little Wolf


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Welcome Home  Little Wolf  

Not long till you go away again.  Typical your af doesn't come when you expect it too  
Never mind you'll soon be starting tx  

Take Care All

Yodaxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi ladies,
          welcome back little wolf did you have a good time in peebles? the break would have done you the world of good, hope af comes soon for you and can get on with treatment. Hi yoda and the rest of the gang.
I am all achy and have sore boobs, hope it is not a sign that af will rear her ugly head soon  dont know how many dissapointments you can take. 
Take care all. Speak soon,
                                twiggy x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello Everyone

Twiggy - sorry your feeling crap.  I know how you feel its horrible when she comes.  I was late by about 4 days 2 months ago - I was completely gutted when  the B**** came - she was tricking me!    Most other months i'm let down  anyway so you become numb to it. I'm never usually late though so that time I so wanted to be bfp.

Some months you just feel there could be a chance, especially if late like I was - I hope   stays away    



We are all here for you to chat and give you support your not alone    

Take Care     

Luv Yoda XX

Sending you


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for support yoda, is much appreciated, sorry witch tricked you.
My normal (if you can call it that) cycles are usually 35 days so would be next wednesday af due so hoping this is a good sign. My last 2 cycles have been 52 and 59 days and had to take medroxyprogesterone to bring on bleed, although didnt ovulate didnt know so was constantly thinking this could be it. Have been disappointed so many times before, think it gets worse everytime as you keep thinking it may never happen. I will try and think +ve until witch comes anyway. Good luck to all you ladies.  
                          twiggy x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words, Twiggy & Yoda really had to vent a little... 

Still no sign of the   - and DH is getting a bit nervous now ... because effectively we have only 8 working days left for the scan!!! 

So I am going to phone them tomorrow to remind them of our trip to the US and also push the fact of getting that letter for me carrying the drugs with me.... 

I really hope that the  will turn up by end of the weekend ... because it's impossible for me to be preggy!!!   

 

Twiggy, I keep my fingers crossed for you that it's positive and that the  won't turn up!!   

Little Wolf


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks little wolf,
                        i will keep you all updated, i hope the witch comes soon for you will keep fingers crossed, is so frustrating that af comes when you dont want it to and when you do then it doesnt   . Where about in the US are you going?

How is everyone feeling today?  
                                                                  twiggy x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

hello

Little Wolf - Hope you can get your appoint soon - how awful and typical!  "Come on   show yourself"

hope af comes soon so you can get organised.  

 to everyone  

Luv Yodaxx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi everyone!   

Well, they forgot about us today. we were sat waiting for the scan for 40 minutes before someone came along and asked us what we were waiting for! 

we were seen eventually though and the scan and dummy transfer went well. I have my big blue bag of drugs and best of all we don't have to pay for another couple of weeks, my visa breathed a sigh of relief at hearing that I can tell you! 


I am a lot clearer now about the drugs and how they act etc and am only feeling slightly apprehensive at the thought of having to inject myself!  I start dr on 26th October and my next appointment is 10th november for the next scan. 

dh was there too which was great. we have decidedthat after the actual egg transfer we are going to take sthe ipod and some chocolates along and make it as nice and intimate as possible! 

I asked the nurse about support groups but she said they didnt have any set up although she could offer me a counsillor.....I don't need a councillor , I just want other girls to chat to about it all over a coffee!!!! I have friends who have been through IVF and that's freat and has been very helpful but it would be nice to know others who are going through it all at the same time. well, I have you lot I guess who will read my moans and groans!! I am very grateful for that   

Little wolf- I really hope af comes soon, no doubt you are feeling wierd actually hoping for af to come!!! Is it impossible for you to be pregnant? I'm not sure of your history so apologies if I'm being thick but is there any chance at all How great that we will be almost at the same stage as each other!! Glad you had a good time in peebles, and next you are off to america, lucky you, wher are you going to go? I was there wit h a couple of friends last year, we went to new york and balitmore and hershey, it was fantastic! I'd love to go back but with dh and ds too.

Twiggy, any news on   arriving yet? she likes to keep us guessing doesnt she?   Lets hope she stays away and you get  a  soon!!!

Hi to Yoda and enveryone else, I hope you are all doing great! I need togo make dinner ...how exciting, I asked the doctor if I could have wine tonight and he said I can drink for the next two weeks if I want! yippeeeeeeee so I am sharing a bottle of red with dh tonight! yum yum yum       

(ok I realise how sad it sounds that I'm excited overa glass of wine, sorry!!)


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello everyone, 

 has reared its head - phew!! Pre-scan and dummy transfer is going to be Wednesday at 11:30am. 

Camsmum - did you "spike an orange" for the drugs  My "history" for me not being able to be 
pregnant is just because there was no "action" in the bedroom for the last ... uh... 2 months really. 
If you had your scan today and start taking the drugs on 26th means that I will only have to start taking drugs at the very end of my trip really... phew! Still need the letter though. 

My trip to US is going for 2 days to Cleveland and then 2 weeks Orlando - I just HAD to go and see Disney on Halloween!!!  

As to how I am ... had a big run - in with my boss at work today and have been crying at work (not nice) so still not 100%. Am about to contact my union rep about what I can/can't do (and no, it didn't have to do with me needing time off work for the scans etc.).

 

Camsmum - as for the coffee and talk - our little group here is trying to arrange a meet up one weekend during daytime in November. We couldn't arrange anything in September/October because of holidays. Hope you will be able to join us!!  

Little Wolf


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Edinburgh girls

Hope you are all well.

Camsmum - glad the scan when ok. My DH came too which was definately a big help. Cant believe then forgot about you! We havent paid yet either cause they said we needed to have an invoice first and they hadnt sent that. They promised to post it to me and I was to send a cheque back but thats been 2 weeks now. Not sure whether to remind them or not?

Little wolf hope it goes well on Wednesday.

I was really calm about starting the jabbing until this morning when I realised that I have to do it in 2 days    

Best be off and get my rest. Tomorrow is my last day of being normal  

Love Jane


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Hello ladies.

Sorry I've not been in much this week.  I've been flat out catching up with collage work I missed the week before.  Essays, Essays and more damn Essays!  ARGHH.  I've got 2 big tests coming this week, and then its the October break.  I'm going away on friday to Stornoway for 10days, so I wont be around for a wee while.  

I hope everyones having a good weekend.


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girlies,
          Stina good luck for your tests and enjoy stornoway. 

Jane 1604 hope the jabbing goes ok, enjoy the next couple of days, it will be worth it in the long run when you get your wee bundle of joy 

Little wolf, yeh glad   has shown up for you good luck for the dummy transfer. Also have a great holiday i love orlando, been to disney a few times, even dragged dh there on our honeymoon, sad i know , have a great time anyway. Try not to stress about your boss to much, concentrate on your treatment and holiday, stress isnt good for you at the moment. 

Camsmum, hope you enjoyed your wine last night. Im glad the scan and dummy transfer went well, i believe they forgot about you, they forgot to send me my next appointment now i have to wait an extra month and a half for next appointment, plus have given me wrong tablets and lost my file in the past. It would be nice to meet up with edinburgh girlies for a coffee, although i am not going through ivf get, am on clomid so can only guess what you are going through but if you ever want to meet for a coffee i work in edinburgh so could meet up anytime. 

I am due af on wednesday, dont know whats going on, temps are going up and down and boobs are really sore?? have had that before af before but hoping it is a pregg sign this time, i know i will come crashing down as have been building my hopes up. I have a half day on wed from work so dont know whether to test then if  doesnt show up by then?? thats day af is due so do you think it is 2 early and should wait until weekend or something?

Hi Yoda, hope you are well.

  to everyone, sorry if i have missed anyone,
                                                                                twiggy xxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hey

Well the stabbings not too bad. If you pinch the skin you dont feel the needle but the liquid stings a bit when it goes in.  Yesterday was my first jab and I did feel a bit tierd and I had headaches but I found if I had a drink of water the headache went away so I will spend the next month drinking water and peeing   I dont have a bruise from yesterday that I was expecting but that might be because my DH gets blood tests all the time and he said to press hard after the needle comes out and that stops the bruise - seems to have worked.

Stina hope your exams go ok.

I know its hard twiggy but I would wait till   is a few days late before you test so weekends probably better.

I'm having a few days off to adjust to the drugs so today Im off for some retail therapy.

Take care everyone
Jane


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello Everyone

Stina how are things with College are you getting through all the essays ok?  has the GF gone now?  I bet you cant wait till the Oct break  

Little Wolf good luck for Wednesday will be thinking of you      Have a fab holiday.    I'm off to Corfu on Friday - not as nice as Orlando though you lucky thing! 

Gill C how are you? How was the holiday ?   Have you started tx yet?

Twiggy - hang in there.  

Camsmum - glad dummy transfer went well - not long before you get started on the drugs  now    

Jane - Oh- sounds painful   Nice to see you popped back in again.

Only about 18 days till I've to call hospital - its gonna be all over and done with soon - please make it work   

Moira - How are you  and dh/dp feeling ?- thanks for posting us about ERI this really helps to know the staff are really helpful & understanding.  I truly hope it works next time round for you.    July does seem  far out especially since you are paying for it! I hope it comes round quickly for you, I cant imagine having to wait another 9 months that would mean September '06  - almost Xmas already though I suppose time does go fast.  What is going on at ERI why has the waiting list increased so much? does anyone know.   

Good Luck to you all apologies if I've missed anyone      

Love Yoda xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls,
          can only be quick as am on a break at work. Hope you are all well, my temp dropped this morning again so hoping not a sign of the witch on the way, only have 2 more days    will take advise and try to wait until the weekend if af doesnt turn up, is so hard, have a feeling this is going to be a very bad week . Take care, and  ,
                      twiggy xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

oh twiggy   

  Its not over yet!!

Luv Yoda XX


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

thanks yoda, 
                  hope you are right, would be so happy if she stays away and get bfp, how are you today?
                              twiggy x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi Twiggy

I am fine but fed up waiting just want to get on with tx now waiting on af she is due approx. 28th Oct then to call hospital and get started I think its abot 6 weeks from then et takes place had read that the waiting time is 9 months for self funding as well so if it didnt work then another 9 months.  Hubby is getting inpatient too he will be 41 next bday and already has 2 kids who will be 16 and 14 when the baby arrives if it ever does. So you can see our issue.  He is self employed too, runs after kids when finished work and i'm nagging to have more kids.   We thought once married that would be it but no over 3 years l8r still nothing. 

I really hope it works for you.  If it didnt you should try IVF /ICSI as the Clomid obviously isn't doing the job and like you say its been almost a year now.  

Anyway you might not even have to think of that  - Best of Luck  

Yodaxx


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi Yoda,
DP and I are doing fine, thanks for asking. I am still feeling a bit low, but I know that is to be expected and I definitely feel much better than I did a few weeks ago. During the treatment we were up and down to the hospital and felt really involved, but afterwards you feel a bit abandoned. I am not saying that the nurses should see us in between treatment (God, that would really slow things up and increase waiting times), but it is strange because you know that to even try and concieve (both my tubes are blocked and I had hydro during this cycle) means a 9 month wait or more. I'm not sure why the waiting time has increased. We were told it would be 6 months when we first signed up and that was reduced to 4 months, so the only thing I can think of is staff shortages. I have posted elsewhere on the site and someone told me that her clinic told her to wait the standard 3 months between cycles and then it was up to her when she wanted to try again.
Good luck with all your treatment, I will keep my fingers crossed and as I said before the staff are really lovely and make the whole experience much easier.
Take care
Moira


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Moira 

Thank you so much  for your info   and I wish you all the best   Do keep us posted.

Keep your chins up - it cant be easy  i can only imagine             

Next time  

Luv Yodaxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi everyone,
              I have a course today in town, oh the fun thats why i m on early, then am going to playhouse tonight (keep my mind off stuff), af is due tomorrow, am going to try and hang off to test if it doesnt show as know i will be let down. Yoda, 9 months in between is really long, its bad enough waiting that long first time never mind in between as well, it must be really hard for you, hope it happens first time for you and dh. Do you get on well with step children? If i ever get on the waiting list i know it will be at least this time next year before we get to front of q and thats if self fund, is so frustrating when have been trying for 3 years already, anyway fingers n toes crossed for everyone     ,
                                                  twiggy xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi Twiggy

Have a lovely time tonight at The Playhouse.  You are right to hold off till testing so you will get the best possible result.   

 You tonight.  What are  you going to see.  ?  I want hubby to take me to see the Nut Cracker at The Festival Theatre.  

 Enjoy!!  

Have a nice day everyone XX  

Luv Yoda xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

hope everyone is doing okay. I went to my doctor this morning and he decided to sign me off work for 2 weeks because of the high stress levels I have again. He thinks that going into IVF without the additional stress from work will be better for me - I will be back to see him after our trip to Florida. 

 definitely reared her ugliest head ever today - was scared yesterday as my 2 days "off" after 1 day spotting was turning into 3 days off .... but got the full flow today with horrible cramps - sitting here with my wheatbag on my lap to warm my tummy..... 

Tomorrow will be the first scan .... not sure if I am nervous or not ... LOL. 

Hugs
Little Wolf


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh Little Wolf

I can appreciate how you feel with the cramps and the stress.  My cramps get really bad too - spend most of the day doubled up and adadin ibuprofen at ready to reduce the pain.

Stress   - before I started working with my dh my stress levels were through the roof as well - it is really horrible especially with what we are going through - it certainly doesnt help  .  Chill out during your time off and have a nice relaxing time before your tx I always find a nice bubble bath with candles etc. especially on a night like this

Cant remember when you go away to Florida - soon though anyway have a lovely time .  

Good Luck with the first scan.

Take Care of yourself  

Hi to everyone else    

Luv Yoda


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls,
          Yoda went to see miss saigon was really good, although i have seen it twice before, dh didnt like it, typical man . Am really stressed at work today, am on my own boss buggered off for 3 weeks and loads of deadlines etc just been dumped on me about stuff i have never heard about, ahhh  at least it will keep my mind off of things! Today is the day af due, well my periods are really irregular but has been around 35 days when i have ovulated before. Temp was down again this morning not a good sign , should stop taking them read to much into it.

Little wolf, lucky you being signed off, your doc is right though you dont want to be under alot of stress at this time, you also have your holiday to relax and forget about work. Good luck for your scan, let us know how you get on.

sending everyone lots of      and  . 
                twiggy xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

just came back after visit at RIE and some retail therapy afterwards  

Scan itself was okay, they found follicles and some speckles which could point to endo (which would be why I have those heavy bleeds & nasty cramps - I had them since I was 12 so thought it was normal - never mentioned it to my gyn).

Dummy transfer was ok as well... although the speculum was fairly uncomfy ... geeesh, how wide do they think my vagina is?? LOL. DH said that I should just remember that a child's head will be even larger...  

Due to incorrect calculation my d/r won't start until day 1 of next period - which is around the 11th November (so I will switch cycle buddies now). I will be back for scan on 24th November and then starting stimming as well. We assume the e/c to be in the week of 5th December ... so the result should be through around Christmas Eve.

Got my "goodie" bag here but didn't get to "spike the orange". The nurse is fairly certain we will manage ok - and if I feel insecure I can go and get them to show me on day1 of the period.

All this means of course I don't have to take my drugs with me to Florida - so I can enjoy last USA holiday for long time! 

DH is now concered whether we should un-invite my sister - she has planned to come with my nephew (8 yo) and DH is worried that I may fall into a "dark hole" if it's BFN. But I said I will be ok with my sis coming along - I rather have her (and my mum's) support than relying on the in-laws as usual (my family lives in Germany).

Feeling a bit down as the whole thing now seems to hit home - slowly but surely.... 

Gotta dash - speak to you all later!


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello

Little Wolf glad all went well - sorry about calculations. No wonder you were in pain with slight endo.  I know what you mean about the vag.  oh I simply cannot stand this it makes me feel sick.  What will we be like when we do eventually give birth your dh is right!      

Crumbs that means I wont know about my result till after Xmas now my af is around the end of the month.      and you are ahead of me - i'm going to go   with all this waiting.

At least you can enjoy your holiday without worrying about drugs etc.

Twiggy take it easy at work  

How is everyone else doing  

Luv Yodaxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls,
        Little wolf glad the dummy transfer went well, sounded painful though  I really hope this works for you, would be such a lovely christmas prezzie  when do you go to florida? have a great time anyway.

Hi Yoda, hope you are well, sorry you wont find out before christmas, will you find out before newyear? if so can bring in a new year knowing you will have your wee bundle of joy before next christmas, good luck.

Well the   got me this morning, just feel numb havent cried yet, scared if i start wont stop  , also have so many meetings and stuff to do at work today and cant concentrate, had a feeling this was going to be a really bad month. I keep telling myself I should be greatful for what i have, a great dh and family, nice house, car, holidays etc, but you still have this longing for a bambino. I know i am lucky compared to alot of people in world will keep telling myself that. Anyway better get back to work am on my breakie break, take care and lots of luck to all.
                                                      twiggy xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh no Twiggy 

I'm sorry the   has come   

You are doing really well not to have cried sweetpea  . When you do feel ready you should try and get it all out emotionally    . You have got such alot on your plate at the moment with work and everything I bet you are doing a fantastic job -  try to keep focused on this while you are there - I know it must be hard.  

  My dh doesnt always understand sometimes I like to have a good old bubble to myself in the shower or on my own when I know he is not around.  But maybe your dh is more understanding and you can sob together and have a good old chat.   You will feel a bit better afterwards.     

Have you thought what you might do next - I really think the hospital needs to start you on IVF/ICSI you should try and get on the list now. 

I'm  going on hols for 1 week as from tomorrow - everyone is here for you Twiggy you are not alone.   catch up with you all in 1 weeks time  

Take Care of you and DH   

Luv Yodaxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh Twiggy,

so sorry about the  turning up! I second Yoda's comment about getting on the list though. The waiting list is very long and it's best to get on asap - the wait while you're on will be long enough but at least you will be "in the works". 

And a big cry once you're home from work will be fine - I do that all the time... it's better than having it eating you up from the inside. 

Yoda - enjoy your holiday! Hope it's a relaxing one! 

I am going into overdrive, trying to clean the house to a point now that I have the time - will have to have it in "ok state" before we fly out on Thursday next week. 

Have to get some craft things done as well before I go so will allow myself 2 hours craft time each day - apart from Saturday when it will be 6 hours!  

 

Little Wolf


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Thanks for all your support it is really nice knowing that people who understand what you are going through are thinking about you. I am in pain now with cramps, sometimes wish i was a man  still not cried but have been really busy, this is me just getting my lunch break  . DH gets disappointed but dont think men understand how we really feel, they expect you to get a quick cuddle and just get over it straight away without crying to much or at all, try to be brave but is hard sometimes  as for the ivf how do i get on the list? if i phone up not sure they will put me on the list, i was going to wait until my next appointment but isnt until 30th November . I worked out that i will have 1 more go and be on my last go of clomid before my next appointment if i ovulate on it, so i am going to demand that i come off them and try something else/ go on ivf list or both as that will have been over a year of clomid and thats not good.  I hope you both have lovely holidays, and relax you deserve a break from it, this time next year you may have your wee baby, is such a nice thought. Good luck to you all,  
              twiggy xxx


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Just a quick note, I wont be online until after the 25th as I go away tomorrow upto Stornoway for if anyones wondering why Im not about.

Sorry Twiggy about AF arriving. 

I sure hope everyone is ok, and I'll catch up when I get back.  Are you's all still thinking of getting together next month, has a date been set yet?  

Chat with you's soon.  

I'm away off to pack now, I have a million and one things to get on with, but I might manage back online later, xoxoxox


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Twiggy,

I am not sure how they put you on the list - I got onto it through an appointment and I believe Yoda was the same. So you may have to wait until the 30th.   Will keep my fingers crossed that you will won't get the  next time though, so you may not have to go onto the list!!!  

I am about to get ready for swimming and Body Balance - everything to keep my stress levels down and to get some kind of work out. 

Speak to yous later! 

Little Wolf


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Stina, 

enjoy your holiday!!! I will be off myself from the 20th for 2 weeks. 

Little Wolf.


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hello

Twiggy sorry about   arriving.

Why dont you try calling to see if they have any cancelations before the 30th Nov. We were told it January that we were to be referered to the IVF clinic and we didnt get that appointment until March and then they told us it would be September. We have just got started this month. I would phone a couple of times before 30th Nov to see if there are any free - cant do any harm.

My jabbing is going ok. Not too many side affects. I have been drinking 2+lts of water a day and that keeps the headaches away. Last couple of days I have been really tired, even fell asleep on the sofa last night. But Im managing to carry on with work so its not too bad.

Baby dust to everyone

  

Jane
xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi guys having an early breakie break at work this morning as have meetings booked up all day  all you lucky people away on holiday, hope you all have a great time.

Jane is this your first ivf attempt, i may try calling as appointment was supposed to be middle of this month and they had forgotten about me so couldnt get one until 30th december, so if did go on list would be this time next year before could get started even private. Good luck with your tx and glad side affects arent too bad for you. 

thanks for all your support over the last few weeks has been a great help. 
                    twiggy    xxxx


----------



## satsuma1 (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Hope you don't mind me butting in.  I've been on the waiting list for NHS treatment at RIE for a while and got a letter recently saying that I will be offered a funded cycle within the next 6 months.

We did self-funded IVF cycle at Dundee (we could start a self-funded cycle quicker there than at Edinburgh) earlier this year and initially got a BFP but m/c about a week later.  I think the protocol at RIE is slightly different from Dundee.  Does anyone know if you downreg by sniffing Synarel or do they use injections?

Feeling a bit apprehensive about doing it all again, but really pleased we're getting a funded cycle this time around.  Any information about how things go at RIE would be greatly appreciated.

Satsuma


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi Satsuma,
We recently went through our first (unsuccessful) cycle at RIE. I was injecting Buserelin for the downregging stage and then gonal-f. I wasn't given the option so I'm not sure if they use nasal spray. The staff are really lovely and you could ask them if you have a preference. I am diabetic and I am used to injecting myself so it may be that they decided not to put me on the spray. All in all, it took about 6 weeks - about 19 days downregging ( i have a short cycle so they started drugs on day 20 rather than day 1) and then once I started stimms, they kept a close eye on me and I was in every 2 days. I didn't respond to the drugs at first and we thought we would have to cancel the cycle, but I managed to produce 6 eggs in the end and 4 of them fertilised. 2 were replaced, but due to hydrosalpinx we got a negative result. As I said the staff are fantastic and made the whole experience much easier for me and my partner. We are back on the self funding waiting list and it is 9 months before we can start again. I can understand you feeling apprehensive. I am so nervous about next time and am worrying about all the possible things that can go wrong. I hope this info helps. Let me know if you have any questions. 
Moira x


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hello everyone.

Satsuman I am on my 1st cycle of IVF and like Moira I am injecting Buserlin to downregulate but they did mention that sniffing is a possibility. They said that the sniffing was 6 times a day though so for practical reasons I wasnt bothered when I collected the drugs and they didnt ask just gave me the needles. Like Moira said I have found the staff to be lovely.

Hope everyone is well.

Love 

Jane
xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi everyone,
                Welcome satsuma, how long have you been on waiting list at eri? do you get the choice of going somewhere else if quicker, i think glasgow is only about 2 months if self funding. I have been told to start thinking about ivf as have been on clomid almost a year   so think they will prob put me on the waiting list at my next appointment (30th November). I heard self funding is around 9 months and nhs is 3 years at eri, is this what they told you? just want to make sure have all facts so can decide what is best before next appointment. Sorry to hear about your mc must have been really hard  good luck for this cycle 

Hi Moira, sorry about first ivf attempt, i hope it all goes well for you next tx. Do you also have to wait 9 months beween tx if doesnt work? I thought it would be about 3 or 4 months in between after waited longer for initial cycle? It is a long drawn out process and all the waiting makes things harder. Good luck anyway 

Hi Jane, good luck for this cycle  .

Hi to everyone else, know most of you are on holiday you lucky things 

Take care,
              twiggy xxx


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

This post seems to have got really long and wandered a bit, but I am doing my treatment at ERI. I am trying to get through to them that I am unhappy but it doesn't seem to be working! Do you know if they do any Friday clinics and how many different doctors they have there? I *HATE* the one I have been allocated, and the day of the week doesn't suit me cos I work part time and all my treatments are on a day I work, not my days off. Also, what drugs to they normally prefer there? I know doctors tend to like to stick to what they know, so it should help me to figure out what is coming. I can't have nasal sprays cos of sinus problems, so I am injections all the way through. I find they treat my husband like he is the one in charge of everything and give him all the paperwork. When we are examined seperately they tell me nothing, tell him all about his results in private and then take me in to tell me about mine in front of him!! When I have surgery there they tell him all about it and then just leave me lying there wondering what is going on. I just want to see someone who is less of an *insert favourite swear word here*.

Hope you are getting on OK.


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi Clarabel,
It sounds like you are having a nightmare time. We only saw the doctors for the scans and the lovely nurses usually dealt with us after that. I would definitely mention that you are keen to move doctor and the day of the clinic, simply because it is a stressful enough time without you having to worry about anything else. We didn't attend a clinic, we were given our next appointment when we attended the hospital and they were always really early in the mornign (between 8am -9am). In our case they always explained everything clearly to both of us, but if I was upset, they would tell my partner. I hope everything improves for you.
all the best
Moira


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Welcome to our little group, Clarabel & Satsuma1. 

Clarabel, sorry you have had such a negative experience - I have to say that I wasn't too impressed after the initial meeting with Dr Thong, he seemed to be very "clinical" and not very sympathetic, but when I went for the initial scan & dummy transfer he came over to double check one of the things the nurse found on the scan and I have to say he was okay. 

Agree with all the others - the nurses I have been dealing with so far are lovely.

I will be d/r from 11/11 (or depending on when AF comes) and have been given a list of dates already. We won't be attending clinics for the scans during stims but go in the mornings (8-9am) which would be probably best for you as well - you could go before your work? 

Satsuma - From what I read on our previous thread and now here everyone seems to get injections for both d/r and stims - The nurse mentioned the nasal spray but I wouldn't even think of taking it because of the amounts you have to take (6x sniffing per day? I would forget 1/2 of that!). 

All the best to you all, ladies! Will go and ask Tinkerbell if she will give me a bag of  during my holiday ... will share with you all!  

Hugs
Little Wolf


----------



## morky (Aug 27, 2005)

HI all

My DP just got Bruselin, and has to sniff 4 times a day regular as clockwork.


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls,
                hows everyone today? Hi Clarabel, sorry to hear you have not had a good experience, are yo undergoing ivf or other? I have been on clomid nearly a year, am going to tell them at next appointment want to try something else as is obviously not going to work. What doctor are you seeing, Im sure if you explained its not convenient because of work they would look at moving days for you. Good luck anyway.

Hope everyone is well, take care, 
                                                twiggy xxx


----------



## Gill C. (Nov 14, 2003)

Hi Girls,

That is me back - refreshed, and raring to go. Had a fab holiday, good and lazy, weather was brill, so lots and lots of freckles - wish I could tan !! 

Started to d/r on the 3rd October. Injections this time - not too bad after the initial one. Feeling pretty good, though more headaches than before. I know, keep drinking that water !! And running to the loo !! First scan on Thurs 20th, so hopefully start stims then. Where is everyone with tx ? Have some catching up to do.

To be honest, I never found the nasal spray a hassle. I had to take it four times a day, Suprecur. Injections are I suppose easier as only the once in a day. Hope I get the pen injector for stims again - much easier than the hypodermic needles.
I got the choice of spray or injections. Either is possible.

Yoda - sorry this is old, but yes I did take baby aspirin last time. I think I started it about stims time after I discussed it with a nurse. She said that they don't frown on it, that it would do no harm, soooo I may try it again. How you doing ?

I've seen some of you discussing days at the clinic etc, ( ignore me if I am butting in or have the wrong end of the stick ),but once you are on the IVF/ICSI cycle, all scans during d/r and stims are between 8 and 9am by appointment. You never know which nurse or doctor you will get, it could be any of the three doctors. You used to just roll up between 8 and 9 am and wait, but I gather that at certain times the number of people waiting was bad, not that I ever experienced it like that, but with the larger numbers that they have now, the appointment times do make sense. After you start d/r, the first scan comes two weeks later and on the Thursday, always the Thursday. So in my case I started to d/r on Monday 3rd Oct and will get my first scan on Thursday 20th to hopefully start stims. Two weeks to Monday 17th and then the following Thursday. Hope this is of some help. Please ask me anything, as I seem to be an old hand at this !!

Little Wolf - you must be away soon, have a fab time.

Stina - how you doing ? Feeling better I hope. 

Hi again Jane. When did you start to d/r ?

And hi to all others - Twiggy, Morky, Clarabel, Moira, Satsuma and anyone that I have missed.

Love, Gill xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Gill,
        Welcome back, where were you away to again? glad you had a relaxing time. What is the deal with baby asprin? whats it supposed to do? I have been reading other boards as well and apparently you should drink 1 glass of pinapple juice and a handful of brasil nuts a day as this helps implantation, just thought i would mention it incase any of you hadnt heard of this as i hadnt heard of it before yesterday. 

AF got me last week so am on 3rd day of clomid now  , i am goina try pinapple juice and nut thing this month, dont know if it helps when just on clomid as it was about ivf but if its supposed to help implantation then can't hurt.  

take care and  
                                twiggy xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Gill, 

welcome back! Glad your holiday was relaxing... 

I will be off on Thursday morning (to be at the airport at 5:30am!!!) and fortunately won't have to take the d/r drugs with me - due to my longer cycle I will have to wait for day 1 for my November AF - which means I have switched cycle buddies to the November/December girls.

I am booked for a scan on the 24th - any idea why it's always a Thursday ^_^

Twiggy, I don't have ANY idea about the baby aspirin either but would like to know. There are soooo many things discussed here on the boards - but of course the nurse said to me they are only suggesting it if it was "tried & tested" and they have stats somewhere that it really helps. 

Don't have a problem with brazil nuts (YUMMIE!!!! But don't think we should go for the chocolate covered ones ....  ) or pineapple juice, so I don't think it could harm.

Now the thing with drinking stuff after EC - like NO hibiscus.... Nearly all fruit teas have hibiscus in it, so I am really glad I have stocked up with my Roiboos tea!!!  

Hope everyone is doing fine here! 

HUGS! 
Little Wolf


----------



## satsuma1 (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all the information!

One thing that does seem to be different is when they start down-regging.  At Dundee it was on day 21 of my cycle.  Is it different at RIE?

I also had a bit of a difficult experience with one if the Drs at RIE.  They didn't really explain things very clearly and if I hadn't done IVF before I think I would have found it quite off-putting.  Also, they insisted on doing a scan even though my period had just started that day and it was quite painful and embarrassing.  However, I haven't met any of the nurses yet and they're the people you see the most, so it should be OK.

Satsuma


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Satsuma,
              the nurses are really nice, i had a really bubbly one last time she cheered me up has blonde sticky out hair i think. I feel that some of the docs dont even read your notes before you go in and you have to explain the past 3 years every time you go. They have also given me wrong tabs and lost my notes before (so read lables before taking the drugs)  . You will be fine though good luck. 

Hi little wolf thanks for that, do you know where you get baby asprin and when to start taking it? in chemist/supermarket i take it??Yeh the pinapple juice/ brazil nuts is quite popular by the sound of it (would rather have the choc covered ones 2)  lots of ladies have tried and tested on this site during ivf  with positive results. Is worth a try can't hurt, I am going to try just for the sake of it, would eat mud if they told me it would help. 

Take care,
                twiggy xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Satsuma,

they do the first scan within 2-3 days of the start of your period. Think it's to make sure that you're not pregnant when starting the down regging. I know how you feel about the initial scan - I had mine last Wednesday and it felt a bit odd having it done while bleeding. 

I went there with a tampon in it and nearly asked them whether I have to take it out or not ...    Slow moving brain there!!! 

Starting the down regging depends on how long your cycle is I believe. When I discussed the dates the first time I was told day 23 (which would have been end of October - during my holiday in Florida!!! YIKES!!) but at the scan I was told day 1 of the next period - as I said before, probably because my cycle is 31/32 days. 

Twiggy
maybe we should look into the chocolate covered Brazil Nuts? I mean - I have read enough information about chocolate is good for you....  Think I will follow some of the tips on here as well... like you said, it can't hurt. 

Baby aspirin? Would assume you can get it at supermarket/chemists. It would be a lower dosage than the normal one. Think I will read the Zita West book again - will put it into my hand luggage for Thursday .... My flight will be 7 hours from Edinburgh to Newark/NY, 2 hours at Newark and then a further 2 hours to Cleveland, OH. Enough time to read books!


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Little wolf,
                  Have a great holiday, i think i will buy that book aswell as had never heard of it. I eat bucket loads of chocolate anyway so more cant hurt 

hope everyone is well, 
                                          twiggy x


----------



## Gill C. (Nov 14, 2003)

Hi Girls,

Little Wolf - have a fab hols. Me too - I had to wait for day one of AF to start d/r. Means even more patience, but it does arrive. Means you can fully enjoy your hols without the worry of stabbing. Can't remember why a Thursday, will ask at my scan this Thursday - that and twenty thousand other questions. Think that I should know it all by now, the amount of time I have spent there. Aaah well !. Anyway, happy hols Little Wolf.  
Know what you mean about the tampon. With me it is my knickers and EC. Twice Susan has had to remove them for me in the theatre, whilst I lay kind of helpless on the trolley with one leg up on the stirrup thing. Did feel silly, but we did laugh !!

Baby Aspirin - helps thin the blood, which helps to encourage blood to the womb. Has helped those with miscarriage problems. Can buy it at Boots. 

Satsuma - Hi there. RIE is the same as Dundee, d/r on day 21 of cycle, unless you have an irregular cycle then it is day one of next AF.  My first 2 cycles were day 21, but tx made my normally very regular cycle very irregular, ( anything from 23 to 40 days ), so the last two and this tx is d/r on day one.

Don't worry about the Docs, they are fab as you get to know them. Dr T is very down to earth and matter of fact, but with a twinkle in his eye and the other two are very gentle. They do read our notes very thoroughly - you can see them from the waiting room in the next room where the photocopier is with piles and piles of notes. I know that Dr T goes through them all before they meet us.

Pineapple juice - got that, brazils, that too .... choc ones, yum ! I am trying to be good ... but !!  Allowed myself some alcohol and coffee on holiday - as my DH said we haven't been succesful so far, with me watching what I ate, drank, avoided etc, so perhaps a bit more leniency should be adhered to and less worry on my part. Anyway, how can you go to Spain, Catalonia, when there was a cava festival and not have any cava, or for that matter  no coffee. I love Spanish coffee, cortado, cafe con leche ... another yum.  So I say, yes be aware, but don't completely deny yourself ... and do not feel guilty or worry.

Anyway, I waffle....take care all,
Gill xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls,
            gill know what you mean, i had cut out tea and started drinking green tea until i read that it has antifollates in it and is bad, so started drinking hot water (Yuk)  so am not back on the tea, but have cut down a wee bit, a little of what you like can only do you good. Do you take baby asprin everyday all cycle? or just at certain times? think i will make a trip to boots today. 

what zita west book doyou all have? looked on amazon and have 3 different ones.

  to all,
                                twiggy x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Twiggy,

the Zita West Book is called "Fertility and Conception" I believe - it's already in my luggage....

As for tea - have you tried Roiboos Tea (Redbush tea)? I have been stocking up on this when I read that green tea is not good for us and that we shouldn't be trinking anything with Hibiscus after ET which rules out nearly all fruit and herbal teas!!!

You can drink the Roiboos tea either like black tea with milk or get some flavoured ones (with Vanilla etc.). Roiboos tea doesn't have any caffeine so is really ideal.

Hugs to you all - speak to you once I am back from holiday.

Little Wolf


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

thnks for that little wolf i will get onto it, have a great holiday 

hows everyone else today? ,
                                    twiggy x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

god its quite on here just now, all these people on holiday i dont know.  

how is anyone thats left today? 

My best friend had a baby girl yesterday am really happy for her but am a bit tearful as wish i was in same boat, i know is really selfish is just hard when have been ttc so long and some people dont have to try at all.  

I have a scan at ERI on tuesday morning to see if any follies this month. Are any of you other ladies at hosi tues? 

I have been taking baby aspin (75mg) but am now thinking i should have asked the hosi before starting it, just wanted to try everything possible this month as am running out of time on clomid and didnt think it would hurt, i know am being   .

  to all of you ladies hope everyone is having a relaxing time,
                                    twiggy xxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

Twiggy hope your scan goes well on Tuesday. I know how difficult it is when friends have babies I have shed a few tears over that myself. I know you've probably heard it before- your children will be so special, stay positive   

Jane
xx


----------



## Gill C. (Nov 14, 2003)

Hi All,

What a yucky, rainy day. Even the dog was ready to run for home this morning !!
A good excuse to cuddle up in the warmth and watch Sunday telly.  

Well that is me stimming. Had scan on Thursday. Nice thin lining and a quick view of three follies in each ovary. Hope they are still there on next scan !! 

I am on Menopur this time, had Gonal F the last few times. Perhaps a change of drug will help !! I hope !! Anyway, problem with menopur is that it is back to mixing saline and powders. Ugh. Gonal F was good as it is the injector pen. AAaah well !! 

Twiggy - I am at ERI Tuesday am. 8-20 is my appointment. When is yours ? What stage are you at ?  Fancy a coffee ? 
Know what you mean about friends and relatives conceiving / producing. Hard. Been there with a niece who didn't exactly break the news with much thought or tact. A tough one.

Hope everyone is good.  Little wolf will be away on hols. Yoda are you about ? Stina are you feeling well ?
Take care all,
Love,
Gill xx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Gill thats great that your now stimming, did you start on Thursday? I started my d/r 6 days after you but I seem to be d/r a long time 19 days until 1st scan (thurs 27th), how long did you d/r for?

Hope everyone is well.

Jane
xx


----------



## Gill C. (Nov 14, 2003)

Hi Jane,

Scan on the 27th ? That would be right. Did you start to d/r on the 9th Oct ? I am usually 19 days d/r before scan.  They work out that you d/r for two weeks and then attend the clinic on the next Thursday for the scan. T'is a Thursday always as you tend to stim for ten days and they want to avoid the week-end for the EC and ET's as much as possible. I wonder if other clinics do this ? 

How are you feeling ? Well I hope. I am good, a bit headachey at times, but more than manageable.  Are you stabbing ?  I find that the Suprecur stings a bit. I sing to myself when stabbing !! On Menopur now, thank goodness it doesn't.

My next scan is on Tuesday and then prob Friday, if all goes to plan. 

Till later,
Gill x


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Gill

Thanks for your reply. All the clinics seem to different things, so its great to hear from someone at Edinburgh.  So if I get the go ahead for stims on Thursday 27th is it likely that EC will be around Mon 7th Nov? DH wants to take time off to look after me so trying to plan ahead. There probably arent many staff in at the weekends but they must do some tx because a nurse phoned me on a Saturday before.

I am jabbing the suprecur buserelin too and it does sting a bit. DH has been doing all my jabs but this morning I had a go myself - only taken 2 weeks to get up the courage   When DH does it I close my eyes and count to 20. I have been headachey too and quite tired but drinking lots of water helps the headaches. AF was really heavy and cramps were worst ever but its gone now so feel better. DH tells me I havent had any mood swings but the last few days I have had hot flushes. I've managed to stay at work so its been ok. Except for everyone asking why Im not drinking coffee. Annoyingly they probably think its because Im pregnant!

So do you think you will know on Friday when your EC will be?

Jane
xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Morning girls,
              jane how are you this morning?

Gill I have to go to drop in clinic so usually go for 8, coffee would be great but i have to go straight back to work and dh is comming with me so prob wont want to sit through women talking about fertility stuff , what do you look like? might see you in waiting room, although am usually out by 8.20am. I am about 5 ft 7, brown hair prob tied back not very pretty and quite thin, dh looks like a golfer, you will prob know us if you see us now so can say hi. I will try and check board again before i go to hosi. Good luck for your scan if i dont see you.

It would be good if we arrange an edinburgh girlies meet, for a coffee or a juice 

take care everyone,
                        twiggy xxx


----------



## Gill C. (Nov 14, 2003)

Hi Everyone,

Twiggy - I will try and be early - dependant on by-pass !! I am 5'4", roundish, dark hair, sort of chin level bob and will be on my own. DH has to work. If raining will be in a long black raincoat, my dog walking one, and at the moment am surgically attached to my sleevless body jerkin thing !! I always wear a long skirt for scans - not the norm in the waiting room, don't understand why, much less hassle !! It would be good to meet, even just for a minute. Next time ? Where are you with tx ? Are you IVF ? Blue team ? Sorry lots of questions. Good luck tomorrow.

Jane - Hi there. Yes, you will be around the 7/9th for EC, and ET either two or three days later, dependant. Usually 10/12 days of stims, so start stims on Thurs 27th, usually scan the following Tuesday, 10/12 days inclusive of stims takes you to Sat 5th / Mon 7th  ( prob Mon 7th ), then Pregnyl jab late Mon night, no medicine on the Tuesday and EC on the Wed 9th.  How about that !!  You can check this with the nurse when starting stims, though it will all be dependant on how your body responds to the drugs. You will have a better idea by the 2nd scan.
The clinic start everyone on stims on a Thursday to hopefully avoid EC's and ET's at the week-end, or at least to limit their numbers as they only have a skeleton staff on, but they do do them as this is not an exact science !!  I had one of my ET's on a Sat as was three days post EC.  You don't know when ET will be until the day after EC and they have had a good look at the embryos and decided whether you need to be two days after, three days whatever.  
Difficult to plan days off, but hopefully this will give you an idea. Is your DH flexible with work ? Are you ? 

One thing that I learned from my first tx .... take the day off at testing. You will need it either to pinch yourselves in delight or to give you space and to allow you to react to the news together and in private, it is very upsetting if bad news, more than you think. But I am not being negative, just practical.  I know that it isn't always possible to plan for this, but if you can.

Know what you mean by the hot flushes, my cheeks seem to be increasingly red !! Not helped by my Spanish class tonight - 2 hours of intense concentration equals very red cheeks. I am sure that my class mates wonder about me !!

Did you prefer stabbing yourself ?  I do. Some mornings are good, some are "mind over matter", but for someone else to do it .... ugh !  Good job my tummy has plenty of flab !  I sing to myself when stabbing decides to be difficult or it stings. Quite theraputic. The dog thinks I am mad !

It would be good to meet - how did the list of possible dates go ? Anyone know ? 

Anyway, till later,

Gill xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Morning girls,
                      Gill sorry i missed you this morning, didnt get chance to check net this morning, was in waiting room until about 8.15 then taken through for scan maybe just missed you. I am on my 12th month of clomid, have 1 more go then onto next stage whatever that may be, so am on the red team at the mo. I have been told to start thinking about ivf. Scan not to great 1 was on 100mg clomid last month and 1 follie, this month stayed on 100mg clomid and have 3 large follies and one med!! they have told me not to try this month as risk of multiple birth, is really hard as running out of time. She also said it may already be too late due to   living for upto 4 days as eggs will release in next couple of days so may still get preg but not holding my breath! have to decrease dose again next month to 75 (it had stopped working at 75 before!). Sorry for going on am just so frustrated, would love triplets but docs say to dangerous so better listen to them  

gill where are you with treatment? how did your scan go this morning? it would be great to meet up with you ladies, anytime really suits me.

take care,    to all,
                                              twiggy xxx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi everyone,
I havent been able to werite for a week or so and I missed catchig up with you all! 

Hope you are all happy and well  
I start d/r tomorrow morning...... argh. I had my last glass of wine on sunday night and my last o'briens latte this morning    . I am now all set to be caffeine and alcohol free for the next 6 weeks at least, which is a scary thought if you know me, I can't function properly without coffee!

DH is very excited about injecting me!,    he muttered something about it being the only kind of injection he is going to be allowed to give me so he might as well enjoy it....i think there was an innuendo in there somewhere but don't want to think too much about it! 

I will read and reply to all posts this evening but I just wanted to check in and say hi just now! 

Hugs
Tracey.


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Twiggy

Sorry about your appoint.  Hope things improve for you and dh  

Hello to everyone -  Gill cheers for Baby asprin info I think after consulting my Nurse/Dr I will take also  

Jane & Gill C good luck with drugs. hope the side effects are not too bad 

Hello everyone else so many of us now!!

Stina how are things??

Love Yodaxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi yoda,
          thanks, welcome back how was the holiday? am keeping my fingers crossed thats its too late to tell us to stop trying and is some   waiting up there already, we can but wish, seems such a waste.
how are you,

hi camsmum welcome back
                    twiggy x


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Girls

Gill how was your scan? Hope you have lots of nice follicles.

Twiggy I've never been on clomid but it all sounds very frustrating lots of waiting and heartache. I hope that it works for you and you dont need ivf.

Camsmum - I bet your excited to be getting started. My DH seems to get pleasure out of stabbing me too. I know what you mean about coffee thats the thing Im missing most. Are you going to jab in the tummy or thigh? I go for tummy and if you pinch the skin where you are jabbing it doesnt hurt when the needle goes in and aftwards press on the area with some cottonwool, this stops you getting a bruise - my dh used to jab himself so is an expert well I dont have any bruises.

Yoda when is your appointment you must be starting soon?

I was at ERI today to meet with the cousellor so feeling quite emotional about things at the moment.

Hope everyone is well.

 

Jane
xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello

I've to call in when my af is due which will be Friday so hope the   comes on time.

All that jabbing oh sounds sore   thanks for the tips Jane will keep this in mind.

Oh Twiggy hope there are some sperms    its such a nightmare for you and dh.   

Well I dont drink coffee or smoke and i am reasonably good with foodstuffs, however, wine is my downfall and I am missing it. After my gigantic hangover 2nd October I decided to stop so its been about 3 weeks and in that time I have only consumed 1 glass of red wine I HAD to drink this as I was cooking bolognese and there was just enough left for a large each glass for my DH & I )  Anyway cut a long story short I am gagging on a nice glass of Savignon Blanc Nobilo.

I am actually quite proud of myself I used to drink about 12/14 units of alcohol per week so I've started on the chocolate now instead - I do love chocolate but if it was a choice between 1 glass of wine and 6 galaxy's then the wine would win every time.

Anyone else have a wine problem?? or is it just me?

This is so blooming hard Ahhehhww!!!!! I hope this works    

Good Luck All  

Luv YodaXX


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,40247.new.html#new


----------

